# ANTWERP | Urban Renewal | 55 ~ 79m | 180 ~ 260ft



## Jongeheer (Sep 19, 2010)

Antwerp has a population of about 500.000, making it the most populous municipality in Belgium. Antwerp has long been an important city in the Low Countries both economically and culturally. The city has one of the largest seaports in Europe and is known for its diamond trade.










With urban population growth expected in the coming years, former harbor docks and railway grounds in the north of the city _(shown above)_ are now being converted into new residential areas featuring a city museum, a new school, residential towers, a park, etc.



*Completed*​

MAS - City Museum








Spoor Noord - Park









London Tower - Residential tower | 76 meter | 250 feet









Noordster - Financial offices | 60 meter | 197 feet









Westkaai Towers 1 & 2 - Luxury residential | 55 meter | 180 feet








Red Star Line Museum - Immigration Museum








*Under Construction*​
Lichttoren - Residential | 70 meter | 230 feet





































Meurisse said:


> ​






Parktoren - Residential tower with amenities for seniors | 79 meter | 260 feet












Meurisse said:


> ​




The third Westkaai tower







Artesis Hogeschool - College Campus



































*Approved*​

ZNA Spoor Noord - Central Hospital | 88 meter | 289 feet


















​
Silowet - Renovation of former silos into a residential buidling

















​

Another three towers along the Westkaai.


----------



## Jongeheer (Sep 19, 2010)

Red Star Line Museum










Light Tower (Lichttoren)


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

nice devlopments i like the design!


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

I was there last month and I was impressed by the high density of this city. I noticed a lot of construction sites scattered around the city, bit far from the city center though. Big Jewish community as well, that preside all the related trades and processing of the diamond.


----------



## Jongeheer (Sep 19, 2010)

A stroll through the area:



Meurisse said:


> In a few years, the mid section of this road will be a tram line.


----------



## Jongeheer (Sep 19, 2010)

Construction and setting pictures 



Meurisse said:


> *Artesis College Campus*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jongeheer (Sep 19, 2010)

*Antwerp Port House* 
ZAHA HADID architects


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice project with pretty good architecture.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

What about this one??

Montevideo Magazijn, Antwerp - Poulissen & Partners and Montevideo nv.


----------



## Meurisse (Jun 11, 2007)

^^ That project has been delayed (money problems). BUT it's been said that problem has been solved and the construction could (re)start within several years. Today only the walls of the old building are at the site. The roof is removed for conservation.

more in this thread: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=741058

situation in the beginning of this year:



Meurisse said:


> *Foto update 4 maart 2011*



Now the walls are covered in white plastic...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ oh!! thanks for the information. It would be great to see a pretty building with the name of my natal city in antwerp, hope they can solved the problems and restart the construction


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Jongeheer said:


> *Antwerp Port House*
> ZAHA HADID architects


:bash: another perfectly functional historical building defaced under the premise of novelty. With so much land around it on which to build a new, modern building, why make it right on top of the old one? It seems the architect is trying to get attention to her project in whichever way she can. It doesn't even matter whether she builds a monstruous structure right on top of a historic building in two completely different styles.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^ I love the contrast between the historical building and the futuristic one.. 
It fits perfectly IMO.


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, the modern extension reinforces the historical character of the base two. It's a win-win situation for both elements, in my opinion. It wasn't decided upon by the architect, by the way. Hadid won the design competition in which all contestants had to design and extension on top of the old fire station (which is what this building used to be): it was the wish of the Port Authority itself


----------



## Jongeheer (Sep 19, 2010)

Pleasant walk through the area, I took the liberty of translating freely:



Benoit1992 said:


> This morning, I took a trip to het Eilandje and Park Spoor Noord to take a look at the developments there. I really came back home in awe of the scale of the construction. A bright future is in place for Antwerp-North and we should be glad with a dynamic city like Antwerp, capable of inducing such transformations  Let's get to the business, with some pictures! My cellphone is to blame if some colors are a bit weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kendesa (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Jongeheer (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## greaneto (Jan 17, 2013)

nice project with pretty good architecture


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thanks for the pictues


----------



## HenriGermain (Oct 21, 2012)

wow.
Is that really all they can think of? A bunch of neo post modernist boxes?

I can only compliment the proportions of the new builts, none of them is over dominating the suroundings- except of course the hospital, which is a complete eyesore.


----------



## Meurisse (Jun 11, 2007)

Update from 'spoor noord' park construction site



Meurisse said:


> Open Wervendag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thanks for the pictures


----------



## Kendesa (Dec 10, 2007)

01/09


----------



## Kendesa (Dec 10, 2007)

P1020526 by kends1984, on Flickr


----------

